# New Twin Girls - Born 7-5



## cg2542 (Jul 2, 2014)

We had two baby girls yesterday and they are so cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Aww congrats on the cute little girls.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

They are so cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What little doll babies!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

They are adorable! And what a cute picture!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

awww what darling little girls


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

They are precious!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

cg2542 said:


> We had two baby girls yesterday and they are so cute!


They are gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice pic of two adorable Does ! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------

